
Walmart is asking employees to deliver packages on their way home from work - SmellTheGlove
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2017/06/01/walmart-is-asking-employees-to-deliver-packages-on-their-way-home-from-work/
======
SmellTheGlove
The headline makes it sound hilarious, but it's an opt-in program:

"Employees will be paid extra, and offered overtime pay as necessary to make
the deliveries, Walmart spokesman Ravi Jariwala said Thursday."

The interesting question that jumps to my mind is liability. For any of you
who shared the pain of law school with me, it sounds like Walmart is trying to
write us a new chapter in agency law on the topic of frolic and detour.
Walmart's reputation in employment matters notwithstanding, I wonder how they
handle it the first time a "delivery" driver takes out a mailbox or rear ends
a car. I have an idea of how it should go, but that's not the interesting part
of all of this.

------
banku_brougham
This is why amazon is not worried about Walmart.

